# artgreeT from Daniel - Website Poll



## danielheller (Sep 22, 2017)

On a scale of 1-10 please rate my website https://artgreet.com
Design
Usability
Load Speed
Content
Ease of product search search
Quality of my original oil paintings
Quality of my prints


----------

